# Is Dodge Ram the Best Plow Truck??????????



## mpra (May 24, 2001)

Heellllpppp!!!!!
I was recently looking for a plow truck, I am new to the business, I have two questions for anyone who can help, but first, I am from the Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania Area, I went to a number of truck dealerships, the Dodge salesman said their truck is the best because of the suspension system in the from enables the plow load to distribute it more equally as opposed to other models so I ask you this:
1. Is the Dodge Ram Truck the best truck due to its suspension system?
2. What options are recommend for a commercial plower that does parking lots (not to large, like a drug store etc), driveways etc?
Thanks Guys and Gals (If any)
al


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

*Welcome to Lawnsite! As for your questions,*

Hmmm...........I have a feeling any of the "Big 3" dealers will tell you theirs is the best truck, and they all have their good & bad points. Sorry everyone, but I have to admit I'm a wee bit cynical when it comes to dealers! (No brand wars please!  )

With regard to distributing the load from plowing, the plow's mounting system has a lot to with that too, as does the mount height - too high or too low can cause problems.

As far as options for what you intend to do, here are some ideas: Get at least a 3/4 or 1-ton truck (doesn't have to be a dually) with automatic transmission and a good auxilliary trans cooler - auto trans because shifting can get old fast with a lot of back-and-forth work.

Pretty well all the people here who've tried a V-plow say they'd never go back to a straight blade, so the V may be a good choice if you have to buy a plow anyway.

And, for tons of info click on the "Search" link in the top right corner of the Lawnsite home page, then enter your keyword for the search. You'll probably find a lot of answers to your questions in previous discussions - try "V-plow" and "Dodge" for a start.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

MPRA, This past winter I bought a 01 ram 3500 dwr and can say they are really great plow trucks. I traded my 97 gmc in mid winter for the dodge. The dodge plows and handles the plow far greater than the gmc hands down.What ever truck you buy make sure it has these items tranny cooler, plow prep package, posi rear end and a real good cup holder like the dodge has. For a plow, I would go with the closest dealer that will get you out of trouble if it breaks in a snow storm or whats more popular in your area.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The Best Truck: If you are a 5 or less truck operation.

I would say the best truck you could buy is from the following.

A dealer that respects non fleet commercial truck buyers.

This type of dealer is the one that will get you up and running again, and not put you in the repair line. 

As far as a truck I would recomend a 1 ton pick up, 3/4 tons are fine. However for less than 1K you can get a 1 ton. This truck gives you a higher GVW, so you can install a v-box down the road if ya want.

For a Plow. I would recomend the 8.5' Fisher V-Plow or Western, depending on the dealer service in the area, dealer service is the most important part.

However I don't like the 8.5' v-plow on a DRW truck, for these types of trucks I would recomend the 9' Diamond Straight blade.

I am a Ford Fleet Customer. My dealer has a 1 ton dump truck that he loans out to Fleet customers. As for one of my good friends with only two trucks, he gets no loaner. However if his truck breaks during a storm he is moved to the front of the repair line.

Geoff


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

*Is Dodge best?*

I have both a GM 2500 454 81/2 Fisher V and a Dodge 2500 V10 Fisher V.
If you do a search of the old threads under Dodge you'll find one I stated after the first real work out for the Dodge. The truck has grown on me since as it was pretty trouble free after one of the biggest winters for snow fall ever. The Dodge does carry the plow better then the GM ( even with it's torsion bars turned up), but doesn't ride as well. It's weak link, the tranny, it will not push a heavy snow fall in Hi range, without the trans temp light coming on, and although the GM doesn't have one you can tell the Dodge is getting warm because the extra hot tranny will drive the engine temp well up into the high end of the gauge before the tranny light comes on, where the GM will push hard all day without any big climb in engine temp. The Dodge is harder on fuel, and doesn't seem to have the low end grunt of the GM. Both my dealers are above average and have gone the extra mile when I needed them, so I would buy either brand again, and Dodge will have torsion bar independent front suspension next year. 
My recommendation, go where you can get the best service, make sure you have ALL the HD options,plow prep, trailer towing pkg, etc. and if your going to do ANY commercial plowing (lots, or private roads) get a V plow.

Bill


----------

